# Plant ID #1 - Plus Noxious or not?



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought this at the LFS. Really nice guy, knew him from before he opened the shop. Anyway, I brought this plant home and have been very happy with the speed at which it's growing. It's very fast.

My concern is I think its hygrophila polysperma. Which is bad because I like to sell/trade my plants on CL, ebay, forums. If it is Hygro, then some websites say it's an invasive species and on the noxious list.

So first question is what is it?

Second question is are the noxious plant lists broken down by state or federal? Hygro is NOT on my state's noxious list: http://plants.usda.gov/java/noxious?...e&statefips=53

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is a H. polysperma.

I do not know the legal breakdown for each state, but there are federally banned plants like hydrilla which nobody is allowed to keep in any state and state banned plants that vary from state to state. If it isn't on the federal list and it isn't on your state list then it should be legal.


----------



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

Darn. I found this on the same usda website on a different link: http://www.aphis.usda.gov/plant_health/plant_pest_info/weeds/downloads/weedlist.pdf

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustinKScott (Aug 1, 2011)

So I guess I I have to get rid of it. I only do plants to sell/trade them, so this plant is of no use to me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

